

Chapel Hill Shooting: Three American Muslim Students Killed at UNC - safeerm
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/chapel-hill-shooting-three-american-muslim-students-killed-near-university-north-carolina-1487454

======
1egyptian
The official reaction to this heinous crime has been nothing short of
heartening to us 'moderate Muslims.' /sarcasm

